# 02 Sentra SER Throttle Position Sensor



## HouseHead (Oct 10, 2005)

My check engine light came on, took it to the Autozone it read Throttle Sensor. The print up they gave me says I need a Throttle Position Sensor 134.99. Anyone know where this sensor is so I may replace it myself??? thanx.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

their code readers are normally incorrect in what the code actually means. I'd take it to Nissan.....


----------

